# 28 Days Later interactive wall



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

We did a zombie party in 2012 and I had large, blank areas of the house to fill. This was a fun idea that our guests enjoyed. I thought I'd pass it on. I wanted to imitate the scene in 28 Days Later where the main character is walking by himself and comes upon this giant bulletin board full of quarantine and missing fliers. 

I found a 5'x6' piece of cardboard. This was a large board to fill so here's how I went about it. On the internet I pulled up a few 28 Days Later wallpapers and movie stills. I looked up a few survival info and zombie survival images. I also found a zombie spread map of the world. I added a few fake notes from people missing family members. To fill up the space I also did a search for zombie poems and short stories for those guests who like to read (this was right by our bathroom so it gave guests something to do while waiting to get in there).

That sounds like a lot already but this was a huge board. I then made a bunch of pages with the titles Missing and Have you Seen? Underneath I attached photos of our friends from previous Halloween parties. This was a big hit having people find themselves and their friends. Finally, I left a bunch of blank pieces of paper on the board. Below it were Sharpie markers and we encouraged people to write their own notes. Some people wrote their own version of missing notes. Others just wrote about what a fun party we had.

Knowing that not everyone would get the reference, I also picked up a 28 Days Later poster at www.allposters.com If you check back there, you can usually find the horror posters on sale at various times of the year.

This was a fun add on to our party. Aside from purchasing the poster, it was super cheap to do and helped to set the theme. This would work without the 28 Days Later reference if you just wanted to set up a zombie apocalypse type party. You can also tape everything directly to your wall. However, it was a real simple clean up to just take down the board and throw it out.


----------



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

excellent idea!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love this...if we do zombie, we are having our house as an abandoned house we are taking refuse in. But.I'm thinking it would work outside too. I'm thinking use every light pole in my neighborhood (along route to my house) as markers leading the way to the party. Even better we could incorporate these into our scavenger hunt...I can see everyone having to search thru the poles to find a specific lost person lol.

Thank u so much for the post...love it


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Fun pumpkinpie! You should check out my other post on zombie windows where I created the illusion of zombies trying to bust into the home. This was real cheap and easy to do. For my larger windows, I used zombie scene setters but had them pointed into the house, rather than showing outside. That will definitely create the illusion of being stuck in a house. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/125522-zombie-windows-busting.html

Our kitchen was kind of a triage area with a zombie survival kit, survival info and surviving a zombie bite sheet I found on the Internet.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've seen your link... AMAZING!!!! I can't get over your ideas so simple and so effective  we haven't fully committed to the zombie theme just yet (we were doing Deathly Hallows but we just got a new puppy and I don't think I will have the time I need to do the theme right...but zombies will be doable  ). Trust me every time you post...I save your pics in a secret little file on my computer so I know exactly where to find them


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats an awesome idea. Im thinking I will take photos of everyone attending the party this year and run it through the dead yourself app to zombify them first before adding them to the bulletin.


----------

